# Rigid seesnake advise going thru manhole



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an Rm200 seesnake and use it with our sr-20 to locate where a 6" concrete city sewer goes. Our access is a city manhole. We would prefer not getting in the manhole. I am assuming we should be able to use a piece of 2" pipe as a guide and still be able to push the camera. Were hoping to push it out the whole 200'. There is no known problems with the sewer, they just want to know where it is to avoid digging it up. Anyone with some advise? Thanks, Adam


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You need a crawler

We use push camera on manholes sometimes but without having a guy in the hole you loose a lot of leverage on the push rod. Depending on the depth if your going to drop a man you need a fresh air blower, tripod and harness and a CO2 monitor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Adam, I'd give it a shot using 2" and an elbow as a guide so you don't have to enter the manhole. As to whether or not you can get the 200' it's a tossing of the dice...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Red have you ever strapped a camera to your Jetter to reach long distances? I've seen it done but never felt comfortable doing it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Red have you ever strapped a camera to your Jetter to reach long distances? I've seen it done but never felt comfortable doing it


I've done it but not very often...
I've usually managed to surf nicely on flows to reach long distances...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

With the RM it will be tough. That rod is pretty flexible.

We use a mini seesnake and it is a little stiffer than the RM from what I have been told. From direct access, we have only been able to push 130' to 150' or so in 6" clay. If you have a jetter, tape the camera about 10' behind the nozzle and let the jetter take her down the line for you.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

With manhole to manhole work I have had success running the Jetter from A to B then tying a heavy string to the nozzle at point B and pulling that back to point A. Once I have ahold of the string at point A I will tie it to the camera and pull the camera from point B. Time consuming but it works


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Although I've never run a ridgid camera before, I've run a mytana mainline camera down a manhole the whole 200'.....a 2" cheater pipe and elbow or even a 45* work great then the pipe can push up against the backside of manhole collar. I've known a few plumbers who have used flimsier cables (such as minis) and taped them to heavy pushrod to achieve distance, so that's an option.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Last company I worked for we used to zip tie and duct tape the see snake to the jet hose for long runs in larger pipe like unclog was speaking of.
We'd tape the camera head like 2' behind the nozzle(reverse 6) then tape the pushrod to hose in a couple spots a couple feet behind that.
The key is going "easy" helping the camera out of the reel so they both go smoothly and you're not beating on you're camera.
Same thing on the way back.
Good luck


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They make a jetter nozzle that allows you to attach a camera to it. AJ Coleman sells them.

Also you can use a flat tape rod or a thicker and stiffer fiberglass pushrod like the ones the electrician uses.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have used a jetter and it works well but another item to try is using an electricians duct rodder taped to the seesnake then you push them at the same time. Also a good roller skid is going to be needed to go 200' I would think.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not use a sonde taped to a jetter hose or a sonde carrier for a cable machine?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why not use a sonde taped to a jetter hose or a sonde carrier for a cable machine?


Nice catch,,, CUZ,,, he did say they just need to know where it's at. :thumbup:
Can a Ridgid sonde handle being spun and whacked around while being taped to a cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd use the sonde carrier from EPL solutions. Handles cable rotation no problem.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Update: no problem pushing the camera the whole 200 ft. Thanks for the help.


----------

